

Show HN: GulpJS Plugin for auto-sourcing dependencies - petermelias
https://github.com/petermelias/gulp-srcdeps

======
DigitalSea
Fantastic work mate. Will be implementing this into my current front-end
workflow, loving GulpJS and all of the great plugins that are starting to
become available for it. I was previously using gulp-bower-files for managing
Bower dependencies, but this seems much nicer.

~~~
petermelias
Glad you like it. The only main thing it really needs now is a better system
for guessing more variations of what people name their dist files typically.
Obviously that's what overrides are for but it would be nice not to have to
override as many packages if the guessing system employs some more clever
heuristics. More coming soon.

